# Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?



## Klarostorix (29. Juli 2012)

*Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Hallo,

nachdem ich in letzter Zeit mal wieder etwas SupCom gezockt habe, frage ich mich, ob es vielleicht doch einen echten Nachfolger geben wird (Supreme Commander 2 gilt nicht, da für die Masse weichgespült). Mein Problem ist nämlich, dass die großen Maps mit vielen Einheiten selbst meinen Rechner in die Knie zwingen (3fps ). Nun würde mich mal interessieren, ob ihr euch einen neuen Teil wünscht, der auch wirklich das gute Wirtschaftssystem aus dem ersten Teil mit besserer Optik und besserer Performance(!!!) [Ich hoffe auf Octa-Core-Anpassung ] und interessanten Neuerungen verknüpft.

Na los, her mit euren Meinungen


----------



## CWarrior (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Gespielt habe ich halt nur SupCom 2, mit der Mechanik des Originals bin ich aber etwas vertraut und würde so etwas in der Art echt gerne mal "in schön" mit neuer Grafik spielen. Der zweite Teil mag ja ziemlich vereinfacht sein (das Ressourcensystem hat mich immer genervt weil es total anspruchlos ist, wie sonst überall), macht aber für ne kurze Runde trotzdem ziemlich Spass. Die Grafik ist nämlich immer noch anschaulich und das ganze Einheitendesign finde ich einfach super. Dass Experimentelle Einheiten wie der Fatboy oder der Monkeylord Einheiten produzieren können, ist aber nur eine Sache von vielen, die dem ersten Teil im Vergleich zum zweiten mehr taktische Tiefe geben.
Deshalb wäre ich bei einer Neuauflage sofort dabei, auch wenn ich diesbezüglich nicht ganz optimistisch bin


----------



## Rolk (1. August 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Supreme Commander Forged Alliance mit aktueller Technik, 6 Kern- und SMT Unterstützung. Ich wäre sofort dabei.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Willkommen im Club.
Forged Alliance ist einer meiner ewigen Favoriten. Einen dritten SupCom im Stil von FA würde ich als eines der ganz wenigen Spiele sofort auf die To Buy-Liste setzen. Die Grafik wäre für mich auch nur zweitrangig, ich brauche nicht zwingend hochaufgelöste Rauten und Dreiecke.


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Was meinst du mit 





> (Supreme Commander 2 gilt nicht, da für die Masse weichgespült


 ?
Habe nur einmal den zweiten Teil kurz angezockt und er hat mir eigentlich schon recht gut gefallen. Was isn am ersten Teil besser?


----------



## Klarostorix (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

das Wirtschaftssystem ist komplexer, die Einheitenreichweite größer, allgemein war es anspruchsvoller


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Hmm muss ich mir mal anschauen. 
Ist Forged Alliance auch gut im Singleplayer spielbar? Solche Spiele zock ich eigentlich nie im Multiplayer.


----------



## Fragazoid (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Supcom II, ist das einzige Strategiespiel, welches meine frau noch immer zockt,und obwohl ihr Rechenknecht und sie offensichtlich an ihre Leistungsgrenzen stossen, hält sie es stundenlang vor dieser "diashow" aus.
ich geb zu, so manches mal hab ich mir auch schon teil 3 gewünscht ,wenn ich ihr über die schulter geguckt hab. Aufgehübscht und noch mehr Ki-Gegner,max Einheiten, erweitertes Wirtschaftssystem und Forschung, und ich hätts sicher auch auf der Platte


----------



## Klarostorix (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Die Kampagne von Supcom 1 soll nicht so toll sein, ist eher auf Multiplayer ausgelegt.


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Die Kampagne von Supcom 1 soll nicht so toll sein, ist eher auf Multiplayer ausgelegt.


 
Gefechte gegen KI? So wie in C&C?


----------



## Rolk (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Die Kampagne von Supreme Commander Forged Alliance ist ganz ok. Forged Alliance ist ein selbständig lauffähiges Addon von Supreme Commander 1.
Gefechte gegen die Ki auf Multiplayermaps machen auch immer wieder Spass. Allein gegen Alle.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

HABEN WILL!!!

Ein richtiges SupCom 3 wäre genial, das meiste aus FA übernehmen (ach ja, ich finde die Kampagne von 1+FA ist verhältnissmäßig  gut im Vergleich zum zweiten, da fühle ich mich wie ein 6 jähriges Kind behandelt!!!), dazu die KI aus SupCom 2, die im einser fand ich irgendwie am Anfang zu krass und dann später so lame!

Grafisch finde ich das einser fast besser, nicht so bunt (irgendwie wird alles so knallig & bunt aktuell), dass wirkt dann so verspielt, ich will ein knallhartes Game, nicht irgendeinen Mickey Mouse Comic!


----------



## Fexzz (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Ich setz meine HOffnung auf Planetary Annihilation, wird viele Elemente von SupCom haben (abgesehen von den Planeten und so halt )


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Wenn es wieder in die Richtung wie in Teil 1 und der Erweiterung FA geht bin ich sofort dabei. Mit Teil 2 konnte ich mich bis heute nicht wirklich anfreunden und bis deshalb bei Teil 1 geblieben

mfg


----------



## Knäcke (27. September 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich setz meine HOffnung auf Planetary Annihilation, wird viele Elemente von SupCom haben (abgesehen von den Planeten und so halt )


 
Aus dem Grund habe ich Supcom / FA wieder ausgegraben  Habe Total Anihilation auch schon begeistert gezockt.


----------



## Xeno861180 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Ich bin seit Anfang an dabei mit Total Annihilation der Anfang und jetzt immer mit SCFA der zweite Teil ist echt s........ !!!! 
Eine Fortsetzung mit besser Grafik und gleichen Wirtschaftsystem (mehr auswahl = mehr Taktik )



Fazit: ich wäre sofort DABEI


----------



## LordZwiebus (5. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre auf jeden Fall ein Pflichtkauf solang sich der dritte Teil an SupCom ein orientiert.
Ich fand den ersten Teil von der Taktik ganz einfach viel besser.
Aber SupCom zwei macht mit zwei Freunden im Online Modus auch Spass


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Ich kann mich damit nicht anfreunden, bei mir ist C&C schon das höchste der Gefühle wie noch Starcraft I


----------



## nick9999 (8. November 2012)

Ich fände es super einem 3 Teil im Stille von FA. Obwohl ich in FA die Aeon einfach OP fand wenn das Spiel genug lange ging. Was bei mir fasst immer der Fall ist, da ich gerne zuerst alles Erforsche und baue bevor ich Angreife. (Deswegen bin ich auch in Starcraft nicht zu gebrauchen. )


----------



## Fexzz (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Das was dem ganzen wohl am nächsten kommt ist wohl Planetary Annihilation. An ein SupCom 3 glaube ich nicht mehr =/


----------



## JoaBa (22. November 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Ich würde mir sehr ein SupCom 3 wünschen. Habe immer noch ab und an Spaß dabei mit ein paar Freunden online zu spielen. Ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich warum der 2. Teil so eingeschränkt wurde, ich finde eigentlich hatte der 1. Teil nichts kompliziertes. Er war groß aber wirklich kompliziert nunmal nicht. Wegen mir dürfte der 3. Teil auch gerne noch größer werden


----------



## stingreydid (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Würde ich mir sofort kaufen, wenn es wie Supcom1/FA ist! <3

Eines der besten Strategiespiele die ich je gespielt habe, jede Einheit ist "gleich" aber doch anders, vergleicht man z.B. die strateigschen Bomber Tech 3 der verschiedenen Rassen. Der eine wirft eine Nuklearbombe ab, die guten Dmg gegen Einzelziele hat, der der Aeon macht fast nur punktuell Schaden und der von den Cybrans macht extremen Flächenschaden. Da kann man lang herumprobieren was seine Lieblingsrasse ist, und immer mal wieder wechseln.

Habe das zweite in der Hoffnung das es sein würde wie das Einser auch gespielt, war allerdings sehr enttäuscht, die Prototypen waren bei weitem nicht so mächtig/schwierig zu bauen.

Da ich mich kurz fassen will und nicht hier ewig über Supcom1 und FA schwärmen will: Ich würde mir Supcom3 sofort kaufen, wenn es wäre wie Supcom1 und FA!

MfG stingreydid


----------



## LordZwiebus (4. Dezember 2012)

War nicht schon ein dritter Teil in Planung und wurde schon eingestellt?


----------



## tranceuser (29. März 2018)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Schon bisschen was alt der Thread. 

 Ich hätte richtig Lust auf ein Supreme Commander 3. Allerdings an dem erste Teil angelehnt. Die großen Maps, hunderte Einheiten, dicke Kanonen etc pp. 
Das war schon sehr sexy.

Teil 2 hat mir nicht gefallen.

Leider wurde das Spiel mit der Zeit nur sehr langsam. Das sollte bei der heutigen Technik allerdings kein Problem mehr darstellen.

Ich würde es kaufen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. März 2018)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Teil 1 war schon genial, eines der besten jemals erschienenen RTS, meiner Meinung nach.
War schon schade das sie Teil 2 so vermurckst haben, indem sie daraus ein 0815 RTS gemacht haben, mit Teil 1 hatte es ja kaum noch was gemein.

Hach ja, glaube ich habe davor und danach nie wieder ein RTS gespielt wo man es wirklich schaffen konnte ausgeglichene Partien von 6h Länge zu spielen, weil man sich immer wieder gegenseitig die Taktik gekontert hat und dadurch keiner zu einem nennenswerten Vorteil gelangen konnte, sowas gab es bis dato nur in Supreme Commander 1.

Ein Teil 3, der in die Fußstapfen von Teil 1 tritt wäre für mich da definitiv wieder ein Pflichtkauf.^^
Teil 1 spiele ich ja heute noch ab und zu und es macht nach wie vor Spaß, auch wenn die Grafik schon etwas angestaubt wirkt und die Performence im Lategame wirklich anfängt massiv zu leiden...


----------



## McRoll (24. April 2018)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Mir würde ja schon ein Remaster von SupCom 1 reichen. Aber ein_ *echter*_ Nachfolger mit geiler Grafik - und Physikengine, der sich so spielt wie der erste.... so viel Urlaub könnte ich gar nicht nehmen wie ich bräuchte.

Zocke immer noch Teil 1, nach so viel Jahren. Das war noch RICHTIGE Echtzeitstrategie - Möglichkeiten und Taktiken bis zum Umfallen, Einheitenvielfalt sondergleichen, gut ausbalanciert, für damalige Verhältnisse gute Grafik. Heutzutage kriegste nur noch weichgespülten Casualmist.

Ohne Scheiß, so ein Spiel wäre mir 200-300€ wert. Würd ich zahlen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (24. April 2018)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Ist das hier nicht Nekromantie?

Aber ja, Supreme Commander 3 wäre schön.


----------



## l3RY4N (4. August 2018)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Ich beleb den Thread mal wieder und sag bescheid: Es gibt mittlerweile einen mod der den 1sten teil (Forged Alliance) so überarbeitet, dass dieser viel besser läuft. Hab den Mod selber und der macht einiges aus bei End-Game Schlachten à la Supreme Commader mit massig vielen Einheiten.

Mod heißt übrigens Loud Project. Er kann auf moddb.com gefunden werden (in der suche einfach Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance suchen und dann auf dem Mods link klicken.)

Viel spaß!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. August 2018)

*AW: Wer möchte Supreme Commander 3?*

Kenne nur Forged Alliance Forever. Da gehen dann auch Online-Matches. Leider läuft es nicht ganz flüssig und das Balancing wurde mit manchen Updates etwas merkwürdig.


----------

